# Just watched 2012....



## IanT (Nov 18, 2009)

THAT was quite a crazy movie....wooooah...

lol

What did everyone else who saw it think? (yeaaah I know it was waay over dramatized but still...i thought it was kewl  )


----------



## pops1 (Nov 18, 2009)

My Granddaughter had to be reassured that the world wasn't going to end in 2012 and she has only seen the ads on the television.


----------



## IanT (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww....

Yeah i dont think the world will really end in 2012, but there will be a new era or something different happening, 

The Aztec calander is based off of biorhythms of the Earth and apparently has been corroborated with scientific evidence...and mapped on a graph, oddly enough , in times of great turmoil on Earth (WWI, II, Holocost, Great Depression) the graph shows that the biorhythm drops lower than the normal baseline....In 2012 however it is predicted to drop lower than it ever has before... My theory is...no the world isnt coming to an end perse... it is coming to an end as we know it... maybe something will be discovered that revolutionizes humanity and makes life much different, maybe it is when we all finally dash out this seperationism in our world and finally come together as one human people... or maybe its when they finally flip the switch of the LHC and it actually works...

That thing is my only worry...

http://www.metro.co.uk/news/world/artic ... page_id=64

http://lhc.web.cern.ch/lhc/

That thing freaks me out...basically it is a huge particle excellerator machine that is designed to smash atoms together like theyve never been before... this supposedly will produce antimatter...which is in theory the opposite of matter.... its a very unstable molecule that can only be contained in a vacuum otherwise it will cancel out whatever matter that is around it and form a black hole... the freaky thing is ...in my theory is that they are using matter to contain the antimatter...not like in space where it just floats freely... this is on Earth...so when they actually flip the switch of this thing to the 'on' position...I wonder what will happen... will the whole thing just be sucked into oblivion and literally make a black hole here on Earth??... either way this machine scares the hell out of me.... I think its going a littttttle too far in the realm of science especially with how risky it is and the fact that every time theyve tried to initiate the thing something would break or be unstable....

so yeaaaaah thats a liiiiiiittle bit freaky and my only doomsday worry at the moment other than an asteroid or something...

craziness!!


----------



## SilverMaple (Nov 18, 2009)

The particle accelerator worries me, too.  Nothing like making a black hole in the middle of Europe!


----------



## IanT (Nov 18, 2009)

SilverMaple said:
			
		

> The particle accelerator worries me, too.  Nothing like making a black hole in the middle of Europe!



For real!!!... THAT thing _could_ actually mean our destruction if they get it to work as it is supposed to....

On the other hand....Have you heard the new theory that antimatter does not exist either?? Technically speaking all matter is only vibrational energy that is held together by tensegrity of the forces of atoms... so that would mean they just spent billions of dollars (of taxpayer money) on something for which the actual particle doesnt exist... might as well throw cash in a blender and make million-dollar-milkshakes lol


----------



## pops1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Now l need reassuring about 2012.
2012 is suppose to be a great year for us,my husband retires and we have a whole new life planned.We have been waiting so long for that year so we can get on with our plans at least we aren't going to get washed away in the rising sea level that they have been talking about in Australia we live way too high above sea level.


----------



## krissy (Nov 18, 2009)

all of your anti-matter talk made me think of the book Angels and Demons. that is the only reference point i have of anti-matter,lol


----------



## IanT (Nov 18, 2009)

krissy said:
			
		

> all of your anti-matter talk made me think of the book Angels and Demons. that is the only reference point i have of anti-matter,lol



omg!! my girl and I were JUST talking about that very reference point tonight when I was telling her about the LHC


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 20, 2009)

I do, but I think people are way to arrogant about their role in it. 
This world has seen more species than we know of and IMHO, we're no more than one of those.
Those species adapt; and if they don't adapt fast enough to keep up with an ever changing world; they're dead. 

Same for the climate, the world has always had hot and cool periods. Sure we should handle this world, not like something we own and can use as we please, but as something we love and care for. 
But, we've just had a looong period of cool; and when using the past to predict the future, we'll be getting a hot period no matter what.







Really, all of our problems have started with something that only has value to us; money.
I'm pretty confident there are more than enough techniques to filter out and store co2, but it's just not profitable.
We could run our cars on algae fuel, but's being hold back by the people who make a lot of money with traditional fuel sources.
We could re-organise the world, create homes and industry on the infertile land and livestock and agriculture on the fertile soils. 
We could feed the whole world equaly; no more hunger and no more obese people. 
But the western world makes too much profit out of the third world area's.

I am most confident our greed and our succes will be the end of this society as we know it...

To quote Einstein:
"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 20, 2009)

Here's one theory,and when you consider that the last time we had a huge solar storm we were nowhere _near_ as dependant on technology as the whole world is today,it really could have serious consequences.Even just knocking out our_ satellites_ would wreak havoc. 

http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2006 ... arning.htm

Hey,anyone read Sheri S. Tepper? Fiction,but she has one fantastic novel about gaia earth spirit/living entity wiping out a virus that is threatening her survival.Guess who the virus is???  :wink:

http://www.curledup.com/famtree.htm


----------



## Woodi (Nov 5, 2011)

Well I sure am slow! - just rented this movie today, will watch it tonight. Can you believe I thought it just came out?.....hehe, lost in a time zone of my own I guess. A soaping zone no doubt.

anyone else see this in the last 2 years? (I still can't believe it's been 2 years since I saw all those ads on TV).....


----------

